# Profibus Verbindung testen



## Ninja2602 (9 Dezember 2011)

Moin,

gibt es Messgerät oder ein Programm womit ich eine Profibus Verbindung testen kann?
Wir haben auf einer Anlage das Problem das ein Profibuskabel, welches unter der Erde verlegt ist, anscheinend nicht die richtigen Signale liefert und 
das würde ich gerne überprüfen. Ein fliegendes Kabel zum testen zu verlegen geht auch nicht mal eben, da das schon ein Stück ist!

Schönes WE!


----------



## MW (9 Dezember 2011)

da du uns ja leider keine genaueren Info´s zu deinem Problem geben willst, kann man auf so eine Frage eigentlich nur kurz und knapp mit "Ja" antworten.

Es gibt Messgeräte mit denen man Kabelfehler aufspüren kann und es gibt Messgeräte mit denen du dir die Telegramme auf dem Bus angucken/auswerten kannst. Die Eier legende Wollmilchsau die beides(in vollem Umfang) kann und dir direkt sagt was dein Problem ist, gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht. 
Vielleicht wäre es auch gut, wenn du uns erstmal dein Problem schilderst (Aufbau des Buses, Leitungslänge, Geschwindigkeit, Anzahl der Teilnehmer  und welche Probleme machen, handelt es sich um eine neue Anlage oder um  einen Neu- bzw. Umbau), dann kannst du dir den Tester vielleicht sogar ganz sparen ;-) Das was einige Tester anzeigen kann nämlich auch nicht immer jeder gleich richtig deuten.

Ansonsten hilft die Suchfunktion des Forums weiter, denn dieses Thema gab es schon öfter ;-)


----------



## sascha-polo (11 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit deb Messgeraeten von der Firme Indu-Sol gemacht.

http://www.indu-sol.com/de/diagnosetools/pbuebersicht.html


----------



## Ninja2602 (12 Dezember 2011)

Mein Problem ist nicht ganz einfach zu beshreiben, da ich das übernommen habe und selber noch nicht genau weiß wo genau es liegt.
Aber ich versuche es mal zu beschreiben.

Es geht darum in einer Biogasanlage FU-Parameter per SPS zu steuern. Diese FUs steuern Rührwerke.
Soweit ich informiert bin hat mein Vorgänger angefangen die FUs in die SPS einzubinden, jedoch sind nach einer bestimmten Anzahl eingebundener FUs dieser nicht mehr ansteuerbar gewesen, von der SPS.
Nun ist die Frage aufgekommen ob die Profibus Verbindung getestet werden kann um herauszufinden woran dieser Fehler liegt. Es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit das die FUs fehlerhaft sind und und und.
Und ich habe mir gedacht wenn ich bei jedem eingebundenen FU die Verbindung zwischen FU und SPS teste und dann eventuell sehen kann ob sihc die Qualität der GEschwindigekit o.ä. ändert, wäre ich schon einen Schritt weiter.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Erweiterung in der SPS. Die FUs sollen auch durch eine Visualisierung Parameter vorgegeben bekommen sollen. Die Anlage ist nämlich nicht gerade um die Ecke und es besteht der Wunsch die Parameter auch aus der Ferne zu kontrollieren und zu steuern.

Konntest du mein Problem verstehen? Ich hoffe!


----------



## JesperMP (12 Dezember 2011)

1. Kabellängen und Anzahl Teilnehmer überprüfen mit Bezug auf den gewählte Busgeschwindigkeit. Profibus Handbuch lesen !

2. Wenn kein Fehler in den Konfiguration gefunden werden kann, dann nach offenbare Hardware Fehler suchen. Fehlender Abschlusswiederstand, fehlender Potentialausgleich, schlechte Schirmauflage, usw.

3. Wenn das nichts ergibt, dann ein Profibus tester kaufen/borgen/mieten. Wir haben der Profitrace mit Erfolg verwendet.


----------



## ogarpolski (15 Dezember 2011)

NetTEST II von COMSOFT ist ein ideales Testgerät hierfür. Es ermittelt die Kabellänge und den Wellenwiderstand, zeigt die angeschlossenen Teilnehmer und überprüft die Installation auf jegliche Fehler.

http://www.comsoft.de/html/icpd/products/profibus/analysis/nettest.htm

Ogarpolski


----------

